# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  Code Generator Addin for VB6

## Siddharth Rout

*Code Generator* is an Addin for VB6 that lets you manage your commonly used code efficiently. It's a One-Stop Place where you have access to commonly used codes to make your life much more simpler while coding.

*Features*

~	Add Commonly used codes
~	Modify Added Codes.
~	Delete codes which are not required any more.
~	Generate codes to paste it into text editors or as a matter of fact code windows like V6 Code Editor.
~	Supports VB6 style of coding i.e code automatically gets formatted as it does in VB6 Code Editor
~	Simple and Intuitive interface.
~	Help File Included

*System Requirements*

~	Windows 95/98/ME/NT4/2000/XP/2003.
~	Pentium 200MHz or above with at least 32MB RAM (64MB for ME/2000/XP/2003).

*Note*: Since I cannot upload the complied Exe, please do the following for the above addin to run.

1) Create a folder "C:\Code Generator" and extract the contents of the zip file in that folder.
2) In VB6 Click on the menu "Project => References" and click on the browse button. Select the file "Code Generator Ver 1.0.dll" from the above folder.
3) Click on the Menu "Add-Ins => Add-In Manager" and select "Code Generator Ver 1.0". Click on all the 3 checkboxes at the bottom right of the window under "Load Behaviour". Now you are ready to use the Add-In.
4) If at any point of the time you get stuck, refere to the help file which can be accessed through the Add-in.
5) I am in the process of commenting the project. Once that is done,  will upload the project in the next 2 or 3 days.

*If you like/dislike this Add-in, please feel free to leave your comments here. I'll see how can I improve on that*

----------


## si_the_geek

_Thread moved from "CodeBank - VB6" forum to "UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins" forum_

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! Microsoft could have included one with VB 6.0 when it was released unfortunately one was not included. Have you tested he generator in Vista yet?

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Glad you like it...I have been continuously using it and I no longer search for codes.

My laptop and pc both dual boot with xp and vista. Xp has vb6 and vista has vb.net and I am sure that this will not run in vb.net. So if you have vb6 in Vista, you could check that for me...

----------


## Nightwalker83

Yeah, I have VB 6.0 on Vista! I will post the result when I can.

Edit:

I have just tested the GG Add-in in Vista but after adding the .dll file as a reference the program didn't appear in the Add-in Manager.

Vista appears to work differently to the other windows versions for some reason:




> Why can't I get Help from this program?
> 
> The Help for this program was created in Windows Help format, which depends on a feature that is not included in Windows Vista. However, you can download a program that will allow you view Help created in the Windows Help format from the Microsoft website.


That is from when I tried to open the help file using Vista! I didn't get a message when trying to add the add-in to VB6.0.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Conclusion: It doesn't work in Vista  :Smilie:  So the system requirements that I mentioned above stays as it is...

----------


## Nightwalker83

Maybe you will figure out a way to bypass that problem later on.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Yeah I am planning to...

----------


## TheBigB

Try 'Run' ([win-key] + R) and in the textbox: 'regsvr32 /i [path to dll]'.
This is the normal way of registering DLL's...

----------


## firoz.raj

Koolsid When i modify code .i simple want the commented line.like  Suppose Cursor is at Form_resize().it simple say it is commented by Sayyed Firoz at Aug12,2009 2.28.when i press f9 key.Kindly let me know any idea.How should 
i do it .With the help of CodeGenerator.
Private Sub Form_Resize()
If Me.WindowState = vbNormal Then
  Me.Width = frmWIDTH
  Me.Height = frmHEIGHT
End If
End Sub

----------


## akhileshbc

Nice work sid....  :wave:

----------


## afdoal

This is very helpful.........

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Akki: Thanks  :Smilie: 
afdoal: Glad it helped  :Smilie:

----------


## MartinLiss

Sid, the implementation of your Add-In is a little unusual. Normally what is done is to register the dll via regsvr32. After that is done an entry for the add-in will appear in the Add-Ins|Add-in Manager list and then, normally, the add-in creates a toolbar item. Note that if you want to do it the regsvr way you need to create folder and dll names that don't contain spaces.

----------

